# Few More Pots



## myingling (Dec 26, 2014)

did little stabilizing and dying just enough color to highlite some of the grain
from left maple burl ....black ash burl ,,,, and the walnut right didn't need any help it had enough color natural color mix ,,,all copper - glass ,,, lots turkey in them

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking mighty fine Mike. That BAB is cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking good Mike. I really like those Black Ash Burl pots you been turning out. Those other pots are right there with it though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah the BAB is over the top!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Dec 27, 2014)

Great looking calls. I got one of Mikes copper calls on a trade and can tell you they really do sound even better than they look. Keep it up Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 27, 2014)

So do I Tim-one of his copper ones and heck the work even better than they sound. One of his calls was responsible for 4 birds last spring! Good looking Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2014)

Outstanding !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2014)

Gorgeous, Mike, as usual!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 27, 2014)

Beautiful work, Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 27, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> So do I Tim-one of his copper ones and heck the work even better than they sound. One of his calls was responsible for 4 birds last spring! Good looking Mike



Thanks

Jim That's what I like to hear that the calls was able to help some one out on a hunt ,,, I do try and make good lookin calls the the important thing is the sound ,,every call I post is a working call ,,, Ive made some great looking calls in the past that sounded like crap and no one ever seen they end up in the trash lol,,,, oh and few more months and we ll all be after them long beards again

Reactions: Like 1


----------

